# Solved: ubuntu on usb



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

hi, I have a 64GB usb that I want to install ubuntu onto. Yes, I'm heading back into the ubuntu pond ! Just want to install and be able to run it from a usb. I use a lenovo x200, 4GB ram, win 7pro, 32 bit, A few questions;


when i download ubuntu will the grub loader be installed on the usb or will it (also) be put on my hard drive ? Don't want it on my windows drive.
I know I'll have to change the boot sequence in bios to look at usb first.
will a 64 bit version of ubuntu work or will i have problems searching for drivers etc. ?
Any advice for a linux amateur will be appreciated thanks


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

A normal install on a USB stick is like a LiveCD. Update, reboot and all updates have gone. You need to make a "persistent" install. Update, reboot and the updates "persist".There are various how-tos e.g. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/

You are booting from the USB so you should not need the grub on the Hard Drive. To change the BIOS/Boot Order depends on your particular Motherboard. On *MY* Lenovo I can press f12 at the computer start-up and change Boot Order.

The computer supports 64 bit. The Microsoft Windows software has nothing to do with the process. 64 bit Ubuntu will work. You should have no problem with "drivers"


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

There's a couple of different ways of getting it onto a USB stick. 
The first is to "burn" the ISO to a USB stick with a program such as UNetBootn. That results in a USB with a live CD/DVD on it. Grub isn't used to boot this so it isn't installed.

The other way is to create a live CD/DVD, boot it up, then install it directly onto your USB stick. This is an actual installation and GRUB will be installed. Toward the end of the installation it;ll ask you where you want GRUB installed, choose your USB stick.

With GRUB installed on the USB, it'll only come into play when the USB stick is inserted, otherwise your Windows boot loader will load Windows.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

I knew it would be a pain.
Have downloaded ubuntu 12.04 32bit, 64bit, and a smaller puppy ubuntu. None have worked. 
I've followed all the advice, installed to live CD and USB, used the universal usb installer and netbootin but no deal.
Have also tried using f12 from boot and it does start the process then I get this message;

An error (1) occured while executing syslinux. Your USB drive won't be bootable.

Have re-formatted the usb, and tried to run ubuntu from a disk but now I'm just getting confused. It all seems so straightforward then the program hangs.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

Now the USB has become write protected so I'm locked out.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

What tool are you using to format the USB? And what file system are you using?

Try using the HP tool and formatting to FAT32:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml

Also try disabling any firewall and antivirus programs while "burning' the ISO.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

ran the HP tool but it stops after a long time and a notice pops up that device is write protected.
right clicked over drive D: USB in windows and tried to format again but after about 40 mins 'windows was unable to complete the format'


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

just had another look at the USB and now it shows as empty. yes was formatting to FAT32 (i think)
I'll try the loading the iso with firewall down next.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a no go, disk is still write protected. Can't put anything onto my new 64GB USB now. How interesting.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Where did you buy the 64GB flash drive, and what brand is it? A legitimate one will cost around $30-$40. If you paid significantly less, and it's not a name-brand, it's probably counterfeit.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

Bought in on ebay for £17 or about $26. I'm in UK. It's an un-branded generic USB.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A no-name brand purchased from eBay is almost definitely fake. The fact that it has suddenly become "read only" just about confirms it. Buy a name-brand flash drive from a reputable retailer.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi bartog,
I see you're in the UK. If you have one nearby, Tesco are doing some good deals on memory sticks at the moment in store. I bought 8gb for £6.77 a few days ago. I can't recall the brand at the moment (I'm at work), but it was a recognised make.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Just use the Linux Live USB Creator and it will make the bootable USB for you, using your own iso, or it will even download it if you don't have it. You also have the option to add VirtualBox so it will run in Windows.

But you need a real USB stick.


----------



## bartog (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, I write this from inside ubuntu 12.04. Went with the LinuxLiveUSB Creator on an old sandisk USB and made some room for this 32 bit version. I do like it being seperate from windows. I'm itching to try the 64 bit ubuntu so I'm sure I'll be back at some point.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Really pleased that you got it sorted!!
Keep us posted.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

If you ever get that other usb stick out of write protection mode, you can run the "H2testW on it, and it will tell you for sure if it is a counterfeit. Freeware, found here: http://www.raymond.cc/blog/test-and...b-flash-drives-bought-from-ebay-with-h2testw/


----------

